# Autoit  und .Net



## FishHeadthereal (12. Juni 2004)

Also ich hab keine Ahnung von Autoit will das aber ganz gern verwenden. Wie kann man jetzt Variablen an Autoit die in einem VB.Net Programm stehen übergeben? Eventuell auch über eine config file oder sowas.

Thx


----------

